# Calling all jointech users!!!



## capjimy (May 31, 2012)

Hi gang, having an AWFUL TIME getting in touch with itools. Are they still in bizz? How can l get in touch with them? all their ph no's don't seem to work. My problem is l need the cabinet makers video tape or disc, lf anyone has it could you please make me a duplicate? more than happy to pay your price for it. MANY Thanks in advance. Jimmy:help:


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I wish I knew!
Maybe there is some one in the area that could swing by their place and see. They are in San Antonio, right?
I have the Jointech saw train and router table set up on my Shopsmith. It's a great tool.
I'll look and see if I have that CD. If I do, I'll send it to you. Have you checked YouTube?
If Sommerfeld still sells his, it's also a great cabinetmaking video. I have it around here somewhere. I'd be happy to send it, if you want.


----------



## capjimy (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. lf you can please send me a copy l'll be more than happy to pay you for it. My shipping add. is: Jim Kokesh P.O. BOX 1946 El granada,CA. 94018 Thanks again. lt's hard to believe that they could screw up such a quality product. Jim


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Which cd? Do you want the Sommerfeld one if I can't find the jointechCD?


----------



## capjimy (May 31, 2012)

l prefer the the jointech if there's one to be had. Many thanks, Jim


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Can't find it....if I ever had it. 
Sorry.
Gene


----------



## oldshopdog (Mar 28, 2012)

*Jointech video*



capjimy said:


> Hi gang, having an AWFUL TIME getting in touch with itools. Are they still in bizz? How can l get in touch with them? all their ph no's don't seem to work. My problem is l need the cabinet makers video tape or disc, lf anyone has it could you please make me a duplicate? more than happy to pay your price for it. MANY Thanks in advance. Jimmy:help:


Jimmy:
I am in a similar predicament. Although I have their cabinet makers video, my VHS equipment no longer functions. I've tried to get the tape copied to DVD tape, but since it is copy-write protected haven't found anyone that will convert it.

Have you had better luck in getting a copy?
oldshopdog


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Jimmy,
I have the Cabinet Maker's System Video on DVD as well as the Spline Jig Video. I will see If I can get you a copy of the Cabinet video.


----------



## sdssmith (Sep 25, 2010)

fyi - The Jointech website does not even seem to be live anymore. Too bad.


----------



## EastoftheDitch (Aug 3, 2011)

*Jointech RIP*

I bought a jointech cl-12 on Craigslist planning to get templates and parts from the factory. After much searching I understand that the founder/owner of Jointech passed away several years ago, the company was sold twice I think ending up with itools. They seem to have discontinued the Jointech web site although I found some references and an archive site on Lumberjocks it does not seem to be active. If anyone knows any encouraging news, I'd sure like to hear it.
Marc


----------



## cdnwine (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi George, I did receive your PM re the Jointech issue and I will contact you ASAP once I sort out the Introduction maze for new users, a frustrating experience!

Thanks,
Andre


----------



## cdnwine (Dec 16, 2013)

*Count me in*

As a new user I want to ad myself to the Jointech video search group and tell future users who are looking for the illusive thing, that it will take them longer to get through the introduction process then getting the help offers and responses from forum users willing to help.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

*Andre*

Sorry for your inconvenience but the 10 post rule is in place to keep spam off the forum and works quite well. You only need 5 more post and you will have full access to the forum!

By saying hello to 5 members you will be there 

http://www.routerforums.com/introductions/11411-welcome-please-read.html





cdnwine said:


> Hi George, I did receive your PM re the Jointech issue and I will contact you ASAP once I sort out the Introduction maze for new users, a frustrating experience!
> 
> Thanks,
> Andre


----------



## cdnwine (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi Semipro, thanks for the words of encouragement.

Andre


----------

